# Good to meet you all



## Wilbur (Apr 11, 2006)

I spent three days at the Peterborough motorhome show which opened on Friday 21st and I spent the next three days sorting out things that would be helpful in surviving in a motorhome with a living space of about 140 sq ft.

I managed to get the satellite television working, the English agents RoadPro went to a lot of trouble in finding the English instruction manual, which they lend me and then I copied, after which I have no problems with the satellite television. Thank you RoadPro.

The Peterborough show, for me, was quite successful I discussed the Van Blitz security system with many people in made the decision for the little bit extra safety it gave it was worth the investment, but more below.

I also installed a single “GasFlow” cylinder and the necessary fittings for my travels through Russia and the Ukraine, I am reasonably certain that the type of cylinders we use in the motorhome will not be available either as refills or purchase. I am aware that there is LPG in both of these countries and now it is a matter of hoping to find the outlets that sell the LPG and that I have the right fittings. I will let you know how I get on!

The other purchase a made was a water filter, again for use in these countries.

I now just have to have a deadlock fitted to the entry door and that should cover the security of the vehicle, this makes me disappointed that the salesman that sold me the motorhome, was too busy looking for the next sale to deal with the sale he had just made.

The leisure batteries lasted six nights whilst I was camping without power, I was reasonably careful with the usage, so I think the solar panels which a lot of people had fitted to their motorhomes are unnecessary with the type of travelling we are about to do.

In all I met some wonderful people on the MotorhomeFacts camping area, it was a pleasure to meet you all.

Wilbur


----------

